# Blazer Hatred



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

Here is an article for San Antonio's game day and it is the most negative article this guy could figure out how to write about the Blazers. 
Don't read it unless you are curious about the Blazer hate>>>

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=916237


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Now that, my friend, is negative journalism and uncalled for. I can live with what the Columbian article said, but this is a blatent attack using old news to do the attacking.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blah blah blah..choir boys..blah blah blah.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> ...but this is a blatent attack using old news to do the attacking.


Exactly.

The article is crap. It whitewashes what the Blazers have done to overcome all the adversity.

They have won 10 of their past 11. That's the most recent history, and I find it amazing given all the distractions.

He writes: "If the Blazers start winning again, fans might return..." What does he call 10 out of 11? Chopped liver?

Personally, I do expect the Blazers to start slowing down...come back to the pack a little bit, because they have been on a pretty good streak. This game is critical, because San Antonio has won three in a row, the last two on the road. They are playing well.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> So tonight's game against the Spurs is critical. Crime Boys vs. Choir Boys. That's the way some fans see it. "We're a magnet for trouble-makers," (Blazer "supporter", Dan) Richardson said. "We can't attract the Tim Duncans. We've got to go after the Ruben Pattersons."


Uhhhmmm.....wasn't TD drafted by the Spurs, Danno?

Again, without the benefit of the lottery. Whitsitt's had to do things the, shall we say, "unconventional" way in attempts to bring a winner to the Rose City.

Chances he took. Some successful, some not.

I wonder, had this game been scheduled in San Antionie, if Ferry would be bringing HIS posse? Yikes, I'm conjuring up an image of some variation on the Village People. Ooooohhh, Kids.....scaaaary stuff.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

While the article was a hack job..the Trailblazers do have alot of players who can easily be hated. I'm sorry if that makes you guys feel bad but that is a fact that you will have to live by until things chang. NUFF SAID!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

You know what the dumbest, least descriptive and least convincing phrase known to man is? 

"Nuff said" 

Blazers have some players that are easy to hate, nuff said. Really? Are you the final authority on the Portland Trailblazers, their players and their fans? Have you done so many studies on the Blazers that your word is like gold? Or are you simply an expert on a wide variety of topics, such as NBA teams that are not your favorite, that everything you say is taken to be the gospel?

"Puppies are ugly," says Tom. "nuff said!"

"Wow. All this time, I thought puppies were cute," said I "but then Tom said 'Nuff said.' Now I realize that puppies are ugly"

Massive overgeneralizations about people, players and teams are irritating, unfair and stupid. You know nothing about the Blazers. You're taking what some tool in the media has been parroting over and over from some incident from years past. Nobody ever seems to give the Blazers credit for giving players a second chance, which is an admirable quality. Everyone, like you Tom, simply assumes the worst about our players. 

This type of story could be written about basically any team in the league, but you never see those types of stories about other teams. Why is that? Because people like you won't think for themselves. They simply chirp like a parrot. "The Blazers suck! They have terrible, evil do-ing players. Nuff said!"

Think for yourself for a change, and don't believe all the hype. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

wow, the effect of this team on its fans is worse than i thought. I hope you guys see the light soon.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> While the article was a hack job..the Trailblazers do have alot of players who can easily be hated. I'm sorry if that makes you guys feel bad but that is a fact that you will have to live by until things chang. NUFF SAID!


Tom, what is your point? Did you want to come in here a bait Blazer fans? You are doing a good job of it. Most of us, as fans, acknowledge the team's problems and off court issues. No rose colored glasses here! I don't mind that this article covers the past transgressions, but I do mind that it did not acknowledge what the team has done to overcome the problems. It was a total slam and your post just adds to the slam, yet has no relevent content.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nope. You just have a warped perspective.

WOWIE! Smoking pot? OMG! Here in Portland, I'd say the majority of people don't really care if a guy smokes some weed. Elbowing a guy? If that was a 'crime' then the entire league would be in prison, and they'd have nuns filling in. Every guy in the league has elbowed somebody. When Karl Malone elbows people, where are the expose articles? They don't exist. Because the media is biased against the Blazers. That basically leaves Wells spitting on a dude and Ruben Patterson. I can't condone spitting on a guy. But is that the basis for such widespread fear/panic/hate? No. It's not that big of a deal. Patterson? I honestly can't comment, because I don't know the full story. Neither do you. Neither does anyone in the media.

Most of the crap you read about Portland is basically based on what Isaiah Rider did. He's not a Blazer anymore. 

Either way, you and the media have decided to take the underhanded and misleading tactic of painting the entire team with one brush...a five year old brush.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You can't expect to post link like that to get you a pity party...I'm sorry if it hurts you feeling, that is not my intent. The blazers have the worst rep in the league and even Cheeks admits it is their own doing. I stated my opinion. My respect level isnt very high right now for them...that doesn't mean they aren't a good team.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> No rose colored glasses here!












My dog disagrees with that comment.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

> They have won 10 of their past 11. That's the most recent history, and I find it amazing given all the distractions.
> 
> He writes: "If the Blazers start winning again, fans might return..." What does he call 10 out of 11? Chopped liver?


10 of 12.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

"We're playing basketball," Pippen said. "It's up to the fans if they want to cheer or not. I don't care."

LOL!

Go Blazers


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*My favorite part:*

_According to official attendance figures, Portland averages 18,833 in an arena that holds 19,980. But those figures represent tickets sold — not bodies in seats. And there are many empty seats in the Rose Garden these days.

If the Blazers start winning again, fans might return. But attendance matters little to at least one player."_

You know, he's nearly right. I went to check the official stats.

Attendance 

As we can plainly see, Portland averages 18,871 (just a bit higher than what Ken reports), which amounts to 94.5% of the Rose Garden capacity.

*But look -* just a few columns lower, we see the Spurs' attendance figures: 17,373 and 93.9% capacity. In other words, not only lower numbers, but a greater percentage of unsold seats. I guess maybe the "choir boys" are having their own PR problems.


Actually, in Ken's next article, I understand that he will be listing the 5 reasons why attendance numbers are down for the Spurs this year:

1) The Alamo is having a big "Buy One Admission, Get Another One Free" promotion that is providing a lot of entertainment competition.

2) Joel Meyers has stopped singing "The Yellow Rose of Texas" during every timeout.

3) That big blizzard last week has skewed the attendance figures downward.

4) Greg Popovich's refusal to hire Bill Parcells as coach has apparently angered the fans.

5) Anthony Goldwire, a fan favorite, just isn't getting enough playing time.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> You can't expect to post link like that to get you a pity party...I'm sorry if it hurts you feeling, that is not my intent. The blazers have the worst rep in the league and even Cheeks admits it is their own doing. I stated my opinion. My respect level isnt very high right now for them...that doesn't mean they aren't a good team.


I don't think anybody wanted a pity party. We just don't want knuckleheads who only believe what they are told to come in here and trash our team. 

If you don't like the Blazers, it's no skin off my nose. But you could at least back it up with facts, not lame-*** one liners like "Nuff said" as if that means anything.


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm a little surprised by this article, though I guess it shouldn't. I would think anyone following the Spurs in San Antonio wouldn't need a history lesson about Blazer transgressions. We are in the same conference, afterall. I guess the author felt that his audience needs some remedial teaching. Regardless, most of the points he made were old news. Some of my favorite bits:
---
A 26-year-old graphics artist, Gillam hasn't attended a Blazers game in months. "I'm sticking to my guns," he said.
---
This is the guy that asked his boss if he could put that poster in the window of their office. The author makes it sound like its his business. All I can say is, nowhere have I seen how many games this guy used to go to. I could say my wife has been boycotting the team for years, but there's no credibility there either as she never goes to games.

---
Brian Blazer, an aptly named Portland season-ticket holder, disagrees. "They need a spanking," Blazer said. "If they were my kids, I'd pull out my belt."
---
Ah... nice. Clearly this guy is a front-runner for parent of the year. So he doesn't like RP for his aggressiveness and violent past, so he wants to beat him with a belt. Oh, that'll teach him that violence is bad.

---
Why one-time supporter Dan Richardson is so disgusted he roots against the players from his front-row seat in the Rose Garden.... "We're a magnet for trouble-makers," Richardson said. "We can't attract the Tim Duncans. We've got to go after the Ruben Pattersons."
---
If I were a free agent, would I go somewhere that the fans heckle me on the home floor? No, but that has nothing to do with it. If this guy read any papers during the Duncan free agancy, he'd know that the reason he didn't look at Portland was because of the climate. What a clown.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> By *Ken Rodriguez* Trail Blazers' off-court problems an embarrassment to Portland
> 
> Crime Boys vs. Choir Boys.


Blah blah blah,* Blazer win again,* blah blah blah!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> "We're playing basketball," Pippen said. "It's up to the fans if they want to cheer or not. I don't care."


Uh, oh. Pippen's been hanging around Wells too long:

"We're not really going to worry about what the hell [the fans] think about us. They really don't matter to us. They can boo us every day, but they're still going to ask us for our autographs if they see us on the street. That's why they're the fans and we're the NBA players." 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, oh. Pippen's been hanging around Wells too long:
> ...


Bonzi said that!?

THAT Bum! That no good no goodnick!

I HATE HIM!!!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

That Bonzi quote is old news. It's from the SI article during last season.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It really isn't that surprising to me. Imagine you're Ken Rodriguez and you have an article to write to a fanbase who may not be as well read on Portland as we are. Ken's job is obviously to write a game day article about the season thus far for the Blazers. Ken did exactly that, and in doing so, obviously he is going to include Portland's prior troubles.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bonzi made anti white statements to Murphy and others...but i will turn my head like you guys do.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Bonzi made anti white statements to Murphy and others...but i will turn my head like you guys do.


What's "anti white" mean? That doesn't compute in my Sensitive PC Dictionary (and I don't mean my computer dictionary that reacts to a small stimulus).

In any event, if you think "cracker" is anti-white or whatever, you should read through what we've discussed here before you throw it out there like it's news.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> That Bonzi quote is old news. It's from the SI article during last season.


He knows. He was overreacting to show the lunacy of those that overreacted in the first place.

At least that was my take on Hap's post.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> He knows. He was overreacting to show the lunacy of those that overreacted in the first place.
> ...


as usual Edward, you are 100% correct.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You guys are in denial...so i will leave you to your vices. This is notworth my time. Keep winning...it makes it easier to ignore the bad stuff.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> You guys are in denial...so i will leave you to your vices. This is notworth my time. Keep winning...it makes it easier to ignore the bad stuff.


hmm..this isn't worth your time? so why'd you respond?


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*Blazer "Good" Citizens*

Quick now. Think of several recent "good" Blazer citizens.

Uh... Derek Anderson.

Uh... Steve Kerr.

Uh, uh... Antonio Daniels.

---
*All former Spurs players!* While I don't agree fully with the article... there IS a real difference between what happens in the Spurs franchise and the Blazer's franchise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazer "Good" Citizens*



> Originally posted by <b>JayBlazerFan</b>!
> Quick now. Think of several recent "good" Blazer citizens.
> 
> Uh... Derek Anderson.
> ...


(tho I know what you..well, I think I know what you're saying..)

Derek Anderson has been a Blazer longer than he was a Spur.

Chris Dudley, Steve Smith, Brian Grant just off the top of my head (tho some of that "good" citizen crap is overrated if you ask me).


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*The Media's concern with off courts issues*

<b>would hate to see this team win a championship," Richardson said during halftime of Tuesday's Portland-Phoenix game. "They don't deserve one."</b>

I have never mixed up my love of this game with what happens off the basketball court. Gossip is something the media is into the last 30 years and I find this disturbing, but I take their "news"/gossip for what it is - GOSSIP. Anthing more than that constitutes analogous thinking and I don't want to be associated with that type of "reasoning".


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: The Media's concern with off courts issues*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> <b>would hate to see this team win a championship," Richardson said during halftime of Tuesday's Portland-Phoenix game. "They don't deserve one."</b>
> 
> I have never mixed up my love of this game with what happens off the basketball court. Gossip is something the media is into the last 30 years and I find this disturbing, but I take their "news"/gossip for what it is - GOSSIP. Anthing more than that constitutes analogous thinking and I don't want to be associated with that type of "reasoning".


fans who hold some holier than thou attitude (like the guy quoted at the phoenix/blazers game) are idiots.

if you know your blazers history, you know that the guys on the 77 team weren't exactly choir boys.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

In order to be competitive the Blazers have had to take chances on the character of several players. The Spurs have two #1 picks on their roster, Duncan and Robinson. Those guys are great guys, but it took the #1 pick in the draft to get them. I would rather be damn good and have a couple of guys with questionable moral character than suck and have a team full of altar boys.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Bonzi made anti white statements to Murphy and others...but i will turn my head like you guys do.


The "cracker" discussion has been over for a few weeks now. We didn't turn our heads so please back off of the smarmy accusations. It seems your approach is to keep chucking as much possible sludge against the wall and hopefully something will stick. Quick recap... Most of us, white guys in the mix as well, didn't know what to make of the alleged namecalling. In years of playing inner city pick up games, I've been called all sorts of things by people trying to get under my skin and disrupt my game. That you've construed Bonzi's alleged trash talking to Murphy as a swipe at all white people is completely ignorant and laughable. It's also a perfect example of the sort of Blazer hatred that plays to the folks who look for the bad in everything. Do you even know what "cracker" refers to? 

Please troll elsewhere...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> The "cracker" discussion has been over for a few weeks now. We didn't turn our heads so please back off of the smarmy accusations. It seems your approach is to keep chucking as much possible sludge against the wall and hopefully something will stick. Quick recap... Most of us, white guys in the mix as well, didn't know what to make of the alleged namecalling. In years of playing inner city pick up games, I've been called all sorts of things by people trying to get under my skin and disrupt my game. That you constrew Bonzi's alleged trash talking to Murphy as a swipe at all white people is completely ignorant and laughable. Do you even know what "cracker" refers to?
> ...


hear hear


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> When Karl Malone elbows people, where are the expose articles? They don't exist.


He gets plenty of bad press for his physical style. How many times have Blazer players been called out on national TV by NBA analysts during pre-game or half time for physical play? You should search for and read some of the threads about the dirtiest players in the NBA on this site. You will see Malone's name many times. He gets plenty of crap for his physical play from the media and fans.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> 
> He gets plenty of bad press for his physical style. How many times have Blazer players been called out on national TV by NBA analysts during pre-game or half time for physical play? You should search for and read some of the threads about the dirtiest players in the NBA on this site. You will see Malone's name many times. He gets plenty of crap for his physical play from the media and fans.


Here is the "yes, but.." part.

Does every other NBA opinion writer start their story about Utah Jazz by listing every elbowing incident that Karl Malone was involved in his career?

Does every other AP game recap story include a reference to something like, "though thankfuly this game there were no elbow incidents from the much despised Jazz and their well deserved reputation as dirty, physical players, keyed by Karl Malone universally agreed to be the biggest thug around."?

Doesn't happen to Karl Malone and the Jazz, but the equivalent does to the Blazers.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

JoeF, I agree that Karl has gotten some bad press for his style of play. He has also gotten tons of good press for his good play. I think what Blazer fans are tired of, is that the ratio of bad/good for the Blazer is out of whack, from our perspective. It also ignores that the "problems" aren't only those in Portland. The following is not 100% analogous, but anyway.....

How many have you seen:

-- articles about the Nets that tell about former Net Williams being about to go to trial for murder/manslaughter and also mention that the Nets went against public morals to trade for "wife beater" Jason Kidd

--articles about the 76ers coming to town and that highlight the bathroom habits of D.Coleman and the tangles with the law of AI

--articles about the Twolves that note that management has a history of shady dealings such as: being caught red-handed in a wink and sign for Smith, drafting and continuing to play one J.R. Rider, signing that bar room bad boy G. Trent.


Reputation isn't just what happens. It is also in part due to what the press keeps harping on.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Or what about the Pacers for signing our bad boy Jermaine O'Neal? Or having a coach who got handcuffed a few weeks ago for disobeying a police officer? Or another player for breaking an expensive camera at MSG?

How about the Lakers? Suspended for a total of 10 games collectively for fighting. Shaq- 2. Kobe-2. Fox-6.

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Or what about the Pacers for signing our bad boy Jermaine O'Neal?


I forgot, what did Jermaine do?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

It was in the article. He hit his girlfriend or a police officer or both. Can't remember.

Go Blazers


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

One summer when he was with Portland, he was convicted of posting/handing out flyers at a mall, after some officier told him to stop. This must mean he is now a "two timer", never to be trusted again!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I re-read the article (to find what Speed was reffering to, about Jermaine) and I came across this gem.



> In San Antonio, no player has been arrested in almost three years. In Portland, six players have been arrested, charged, suspended or fined for offenses ranging from rape and assault to fighting and skipping practice.


that is the most sloppy journalism in the history of the world my friends.

He makes it seem like 6 players in Portland have been arrested. 

1 player has been arrested in Portland, (was Damon arrested during the summer? I don't recall). I'm not sure if any of the players ever got charged (and when the "charges are dropped" doesn't that mean they weren't charged in essence?)

I'm sure we could find players on the spurs who have been suspended or find for fighting of or (OH MY GOD NOT) skipping practices..

blah.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> It was in the article. He hit his girlfriend or a police officer or both. Can't remember.
> 
> Go Blazers


I read it and didn't see that..doesn't mean it wasn't there (I might have just missed it)..but I think that the whole article was just lazy reporting.

Part of the reason Kerr didn't have people going up to him saying "god we love you players. please raise my kids" and what not..well, we keep having how bad our team is crammed down our throats, and there are so many lemmings out there who believe EVERYTHING they hear/read..well, no wonder they don't go up to players and compliment them on the fact they're the most community minded franchise in sports.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

In the last year, 3 Laker starters have been suspended for fighting. Many have been ejected from games. One was even suspended for five games and then dropped from the team for using illegal drugs.

Go Blazers


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Gosh this is upsetting to read this article...
they just don't give them any credit at all.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

This reason the bad rap sticks is because a lot of people want it to. I've said it before... the Blazers are not much different than any NBA team. If I wanted to list out each freaking elbow incident OMG, if we wanted to try... we could did dirt about any player... any team. The fact is... people *have* to have a 'bad guys' the evil team... the team or people to make fun of and put down... Portland is 'that team' for the NBA right now. I would argue that they haven't had their share of transgressions... but I also can ring off a set about past Blazer teams... SAME stuff ZERO press. No one cared... no one gave a rip about Portland... where the heck was OR-E-GONE anyway? As someone else mentioned... there are plenty of worse (as opposed to human beings) out there... and their stuff is reported... then pretty much dropped. Portland is one of the smallest markets in the NBA... with a Billionaire owner, that is always in the playoffs without having any high draft picks... and this whole rip on Portland thing started even before we had players in the spotlight for things off the court... it started with the Blazer's are whiners years... (Like every team doesn't whine... give me a break) but it caught on... it was fun... like the country that we always tell jokes about... you can insert the flavor of the day here, but you *have* to have someone to put down to tell most jokes! Most people are bright enough to separate that from reality, but if you actually start believing some of that junk... buster for pot... that is funny really consider 50-80% of all NBA players smoke weed from most estimates... and tell me they never get caught... oh... some do... but I am sure most get a 'you better get that stuff out of site' drill than the 'we are going to hang you out to dry because you are a bad bad blazer' stuff the current Blazers get. When I was in high school, a friend of mine made a mental mistake, was drunk... driving with 1/2 opened 5th of Crown Royal sitting on the seat, was pulled over... and instead of messing up his life... the officer had him pour it out, scolded him and sent him on his merry way. Now... regardless of whether that was right or wrong... it shows that the same thing that can ruin someone’s life, get be swept under the rug for another. If you want to list every elbow incident about the Blazers... do it for every other team. Bring it ALL out. Problem is though... it is pretty hard when the same stuff gets ignored somewhere else. Ken Rodriguez took the easy way out and instead of using his noggin and writting is own article... he re-hashed the same old same old... and to top it off... isn't that Bonzi's quote attributed to Pippen at the end of the [email protected]!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Just like I said earlier, blah, blah, blah, *Blazer win again!* Blah. blah, blah. 

That is what I got out of it. They are upset and can't come up with anything new to write about. Wonder if they are taking about the hamburger betting with Duncan and the ref this morning in San Anotonio?


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> You know what the dumbest, least descriptive and least convincing phrase known to man is?
> 
> "Nuff said"
> 
> ...


Post of the year! Nice work.


----------

